# shroom map says they found blscks in knoxville tenn.....oh boy here they come



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

when will the first shroom b picked round here?we have a bet here at home on the callender..cant wait to see who wins,or at least the closest..


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

All the wind we have been getting has dried the soil out in my area of Ohio. We need rain already!!!!!!!!


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

i was starting to think that myself..maybe it will give us some this week 20 30 50 percent chance but they say snow.who knows


----------

